# Best Bang for your Buck Upgrades



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm very new to this forum- I just signed up today but have been a lurker on here for a while.

Anyways I just bought my first road bike. One of the team riders in my club was selling his '11 Leopard CL1 for dirt cheap ($850- good deal?) since he needed money ASAP for a Cinelli frame that his work (read: bike shop) had first dibs on. His Leopard was ridden for less than a year and he rode it for a full season to many podium finishes. He was previously by Leopard and now is sponsored by Diamondback. The frame has its fair share of dings but all of it is just cosmetic (clearcoat is still in good shape). He's also a mechanic at my local bike shop so I get mostly free service there with his old Leopard.

The current build is:
49cm Leopard CL1 (white with black decals)
Shimano 105 shifters, front and rear derailleurs (shifters are older triple- not double, silver)
Tektro front and rear brakes (black)
Shimano Ultegra pedals (silver)
Shimano Pro Vibe 7S 42cm Handlebars
Diamondback stock seatpost/stem (both primarily black that fades to white 1/3rd of the way)
Truativ Crankset (double, black arms, silver chainrings) 
Prologo Scratch saddle (white with red decals)
Fulcrum Racing wheelset (Dura Ace Cassette)

My question is what is the most economical to upgrade the bike in terms of weight? Obviously some parts were take offs from other bikes so he would have a complete bike to sell. I'm also looking to clean up the look of the bike since it isn't the prettiest right now. I'm currently thinking:

Tektro -> Shimano 105 (silver)
Seatpost -> Thomson Elite (black)
Stem -> Thomson Elite X2 (black)
Prologo Scratch -> Specialized Toupe (Pro/Elite?) (white)
Shimano 105 shifter triple -> Shimano 105 shifter double

Right now the shifters being meant for a triple isn't that big of a deal. I'm mainly looking to get my bike fit dialed as well as the aesthetics dialed. Any better options than what I listed above? Any input is appreciated!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

CyclistofPeace said:


> My question is what is the most economical to upgrade the bike in terms of weight? Obviously some parts were take offs from other bikes so he would have a complete bike to sell. I'm also looking to clean up the look of the bike since it isn't the prettiest right now. I'm currently thinking:
> 
> Tektro -> Shimano 105 (silver)
> Seatpost -> Thomson Elite (black)
> ...


You shouldn't post this in the Save Some Weight forum. The "upgrades" you are talking about aren't really upgrades. And they're not really going to save you much weight (if any at all). 

It really depends on your idea of "upgrade". 
If upgrade means better performance, you're wasting your time and money. You won't see any.

If upgrade means "bling" factor, knock yourself out. But you're not in the saving weight league.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

tlg said:


> You shouldn't post this in the Save Some Weight forum. The "upgrades" you are talking about aren't really upgrades. And they're not really going to save you much weight (if any at all).
> 
> It really depends on your idea of "upgrade".
> If upgrade means better performance, you're wasting your time and money. You won't see any.
> ...


So what level would I have to get on in order to save weight? If I'm doing the proposed upgrades what would you recommend I upgrade to?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Campy record and light as possible wheels.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

which Fulcrum wheelset? 

wheelset is probably the first place to start, if it's a lower end FR wheelset like the 7.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

CyclistofPeace said:


> So what level would I have to get on in order to save weight? If I'm doing the proposed upgrades what would you recommend I upgrade to?


What's your budget and what is your goal? Why do you want to save weight? Do you think your bike is too heavy? How much do you want to save?


IMO you should save your money and ride your bike. It's your first road bike and you already have upgradeitis. Enjoy your bike and come back after 1,000-2,000 miles. You'll have a better idea if/why/what you want to upgrade. 

You may find out there's things on the bike you don't like, and want to upgrade. They may have little to do with weight, but more to do with fit/comfort/performance.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Look at ROL wheels


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

best bang, buy a new used bike that is closer to the specs you want.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

tlg said:


> What's your budget and what is your goal? Why do you want to save weight? Do you think your bike is too heavy? How much do you want to save?
> 
> 
> IMO you should save your money and ride your bike. It's your first road bike and you already have upgradeitis. Enjoy your bike and come back after 1,000-2,000 miles. You'll have a better idea if/why/what you want to upgrade.
> ...



I know for sure that I want to upgrade the saddle to a Toupe. Its what I've been riding on my S-Works Langster for the longest time and it fits me the best. I also know that my current 100mm stem is a bit too long for me. Changing the seatpost is just a matter of aesthetics as well as the Tektro brakes.

Edit: My wheelset is Fulcrum Racing 3.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree that the best way to lose meaningful weight is with a good set of wheels. I guess everything adds up, but bang for your buck in terms of lighter bike and overall better performance, wheelset👍


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You want to be careful you don't go too crazy otherwise you could spend more then the bike is worth and could have gotten a new lighter bike for the money spent to chase weight! The cheapest and most effective usually is tires and tubes, then wheels. Any part that rotates is the best place to lose weight and tires, tubes and wheels represent the larger portion of rotating weight. The beauty about getting a good set of wheels is you can always put them to another bike later if you choose too.

So the common denominator from all the posts is the wheels, that should tell you something.

All that other stuff is just nonsense for the bike you have. Personally I wouldn't spend any of the money your thinking about, not even for wheels, and instead save the money and add more to it and buy a better bike, then you can use your old bike for commuting, or poor weather riding etc. If you did as one poster said, Campy Record and the lightest wheels...you would have an easy $5,000 in parts, you can get a heck of a new bike for $5,000! Actually you can get real nice ones for under $3,000 at Bikes Direct.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

You state this is your first road bike, and hence I imagine your are new to cycling or road cycling at the very least.

You can save some weight with a new wheelset but this could cost as much as 3 times what you paid for the whole bike!!!!! Not worth it!!!!

Other than a good service etc do not spend cash on this bike. Ride the life out of it as it is. As time progresses YOU WILL KNOW if you then want to spend more coin on cycling ......either on a better 2nd hand or new bike......

Otherwise, especially as a beginner, you will be wasting your hard earned cash.... Ride, save, then ride and save some more! Then if you still feel the need, reward yourself......and you will also appreciate it more (in my oninion).....

Others may disagree but this is my 2 bobs worth....

Happy riding!


----------

